# Spitfire new library "a new beginning"



## TintoL (Sep 13, 2015)

OHhhh crap, this guys are soo good at making you despair and imagine stuff....

Probably the new Albion.....

here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/a-new-beginning.html


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2015)

After how good Mural v3 sounds, I'm excited. Spitfire is pretty far ahead of the game these days with their engineering & programing.


----------



## chrysshawk (Sep 13, 2015)

eDNA Fire?


----------



## TintoL (Sep 14, 2015)

I think that the " new beginning" theme says it all. It has to be a remake of Albion. And just like it was sayd in the other thread about Albion 1, if they are making a new Albion 1 I would expect a new remake of all albions. I personally think they should concentrate on finishing the bml range.

I also agree with Greg that spitfire is very far ahead in programming and sonic quality. But I think that if they concentrate on finishing bml, mural would be already at the level of sable and the woodwinds and brass will be done.

Now, I have to accept that mural evolutions is just brilliant and just an inspiration to play with.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Sep 14, 2015)

Of course that's not it. A new beginning is what it says: "A new beginning". What does it mean?

No updates for libraries from before the new beginning will be delivered.
No completion of the BML orchestra, as in the release of the Vol.2 sections. BML was a concept from before the new beginning.
No downloads of libraries released before the new beginning.
No coupons can be redeemed after the new beginning has begun.
No support tickets from before the new beginning will be considered other than their deletion.
No posts or donations will be made on this forum by Paul and Christian after the new beginning. Part of this appears to be already in effect.

Let's hope this doesn't come true


----------



## Scrianinoff (Sep 14, 2015)

And who can blame them really, when they've found all those shiny new friends to play with during their latest trip to the US: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/category/blog That's a hell of a lot more fun than hanging out with us, the unruly clan of thankless musically handicapped whiners.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 14, 2015)

I believe they will have their own plug...just a guess of course.


----------



## sin(x) (Sep 14, 2015)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I believe they will have their own plug...just a guess of course.



May the lord have mercy on our souls.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2015)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I believe they will have their own plug...just a guess of course.



You could be right. I kept thinking about this, and a 'A New Beginning' indicates something totally different to the past, so the only thing I can think of they could mean, is they will be transitioning to something totally new, which could be a new sample player platform, most likely their own custom player, but, wouldn't that be a messy transition given the loads of libraries they have in Kontakt format would also need to be ported over to this new Player format ?

So, maybe it's something else they are going to surprise us with, but I can't think of what that might be.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 14, 2015)

More things we cannot buy perhaps ?


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 14, 2015)

I think the video is pretty clear - they are actually in league with Sauron.


----------



## chrysshawk (Sep 14, 2015)

Your ambitions are way too high. This is just a teaser for the long-awaited monthly bundle update


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 14, 2015)

stonzthro said:


> I think the video is pretty clear - they are actually in league with Sauron.


Who is their Goalie?


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 14, 2015)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Who is their Goalie?



It would have to be a neutral party, one with previous experience - maybe Bitheadz?


----------



## TintoL (Sep 14, 2015)

Scrianinoff said:


> No updates for libraries from before the new beginning will be delivered.
> No completion of the BML orchestra, as in the release of the Vol.2 sections. BML was a concept from before the new beginning.
> No downloads of libraries released before the new beginning.
> No coupons can be redeemed after the new beginning has begun.
> ...



I hope this doesn't come true completely. But I think some is true.

Deciding to make mural evolution an 'elite' product is kind of a bad decision.
Specially when their beginning with albion 1 and solo strings was kind of a humble one with open arms to critique and improvement.

But, also, I think is also our fault for been so impulsive at buying all this stuff. I personally think that sometimes I feel like if I am watching porn in this forum.
Like ...I should not buy it, you can do it man, don't buy it....!!!!

I think that jumping into a new engine plugin would be a disaster right now. Specially when we have the example of East West. Who jumped into the task and kind of failed 50% compared to Kontakt. But, at the other hand, if that possible new engine is even better, then will come another face out from one engine to another and from one library to another, and that is like an endless torture to my wallet.....

Nevertheless, IMHO they do have the best stuff in the market.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 15, 2015)

At the risk of saying something stupid, it might just be good advertising for a cool new product/line.

But then what a disappointment. No more reason to cry conspiracy, to accuse for moral wrong doing, to condamn for stealing our money, to charge for wrongfull commercial practice....

Then the comes the problem of what do you do with all your new-found spare time...


----------



## Polarity (Sep 15, 2015)

maybe it is still in Kontakt but with a new revolution GUI like Gravity.... 
Just look at the GUIs of NI new Brass Library or IW Furia Staccato Strings: they look very different from Spitfire's... or not?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 15, 2015)

Polarity said:


> maybe it is still in Kontakt but with a new revolution GUI like Gravity....
> Just look at the GUIs of NI new Brass Library or IW Furia Staccato Strings: they look very different from Spitfire's... or not?



I sincerely hope this is not the case. I really like the simple and small GUI of Spitfire products. Despite the size they still manage to pack a million useful things into it, unlike the ones from other developers where the entire Kontakt window is taken up by a single patch, with rarely more than a few controls and buttons on them... Yes, the graphic design is pretty on some of these products by other developers, but I find them rather impractical in every other sense.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know - I'm probably not the biggest fan of Kontakt GUIs and their limitations in general, and to me, the Spitfire GUIs are too microscopic. Tiny and fiddly - wish those buttons and boxes were bigger. The extended sized Kontakt GUIs tend to work better for me.

In general, I think custom sample players are an advantage - functionally and visually. When done the right way obviously (think VI PRO - no so much PLAY). I put up with Kontakt only because I have to, I find it quite annoying honestly.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 15, 2015)

By the way - has anyone else noticed that this video uses the exact same bit of audio / sound design as their Albion R.I.P. video?

Lazy marketing or a hint?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 15, 2015)

Didn't they post the announcement video in the Albion R.I.P. thread first? To me, that made it clear that whatever this "new beginning" might be, indeed is the Albion successor/replacement everyone was expecting. Quite curious to see what it really is, as they're obviously not "just" updating/expanding the original Albion.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 15, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Didn't they post the announcement video in the Albion R.I.P. thread first? To me, that made it clear that whatever this "new beginning" might be, indeed is the Albion successor/replacement everyone was expecting. Quite curious to see what it really is, as they're obviously not "just" updating/expanding the original Albion.



They did. I too thought at that point that this has to be connected to Albion, and is quite likely to be something more elaborate than just repackaging the old material.


----------



## TintoL (Sep 15, 2015)

I think is clear that we are not going to see a new player for now. Why to re-invent the wheel, it already exist and is called kontakt. And is very clean already.

I am sure is next Albion. Which I would like to see how massive is the improvement, because Albion was good enough. It was working more than well. Why so much energy on an already done, clean and successful product when bml is way behind?

My guess is that bml is more expensive and sells less. Because Albion is a full orchestra package in the long run is cheaper than getting all bml modules.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 15, 2015)

From a business perspective and to maximise profits I think the best move forward might be to offer a basic set of samples comprised of the recordings done for BML Vol 1. 

BML Ensembles?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't understand what problem is being discussed? I was at that event in Santa Monica and it was good fun. Unpretentious and full of passion about music and sound. A number of composers who work regularly attended and it was tasteful and low-key -- not glitz or hype.

I also recently bought some new Spitfire libraries and they are terrific. Nothing is perfect but these libraries are very high quality. Moreover, Albion III Iceni, which I bought years ago, has had several updates and I use it on practically every project.

Frankly I don't know why I don't just buy all of it. I have yet to be disappointed, even at their prices, which is a lot more than I can say for [edit: _some_] other companies.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 15, 2015)

JohnG said:


> I don't understand what problem is being discussed? I was at that event in Santa Monica and it was good fun. Unpretentious and full of passion about music and sound. A number of composers who work regularly attended and it was tasteful and low-key -- not glitz or hype.
> 
> I also recently bought some new Spitfire libraries and they are terrific. Nothing is perfect but these libraries are very high quality. Moreover, Albion III Iceni, which I bought years ago, has had several updates and I use it on practically every project.
> 
> Frankly I don't know why I don't just buy all of it. I have yet to be disappointed, even at their prices, which is a lot more than I can say for other companies.



I don't think there's a 'problem' here at all. I personally am merely trying to guess what their next product will be. I thought that was the point of the whole thread? (And I suspect the intention of the deliberately vague video, too)

John - you probably should buy it all. I've been a fan of Spitfire's work since their first commercial release: Spitfire Percussion. In fact I was so impressed by the percussion (and later on the harp) that I jumped on the BML bandwagon on day 1 with the full Sable bundle and over the years I have purchased every single BML library, all of the Albions, most of the Definitive range and at least half of the Producer Portfolio series libraries... Apart from a few comparatively small issues here and there (which I am sure will get addressed in due course) it's all top quality stuff. So much so that I'm finding that I reach for other developers products less and less these days.

That said there are a few BML Vol 2. libraries I'm really eagerly awaiting, like the Bones. And I hope that there are still plans to record additional soloists for other brass / woodwind sections - there was some talk of this back in 2013.

Back on topic regarding this video - a more comprehensive Albion replacement with new sample content would definitely interest me. But if the new product turns out to be something based on the libraries I already own - much less so.


----------



## tokatila (Sep 15, 2015)

I really hope it's the beginning of BML Vol.2, would love to have solo bone and more extensive articulations for the reeds.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 15, 2015)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> John - you probably should buy it all.



You're right!


----------



## The Darris (Sep 15, 2015)

Clearly they are decommissioning the entire BML series and starting over with a new set of specially curated tools for composers by composers. It will truly be a new beginning.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Sep 15, 2015)

The Darris said:


> Clearly they are decommissioning the entire BML series and starting over with a new set of specially curated tools for composers by composers. It will truly be a new beginning.


That's what I said, some pages ago! But you didn't catch that. So now that it's confirmed by a different independent source it must be true. As we say in the Netherlands: "Great minds stink alike!"


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm looking forward to whatever the new beginning is all about, and I'm confident it will be super cool 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## erica-grace (Sep 15, 2015)

Scrianinoff said:


> So now that it's confirmed by a different independent source it must be true.



Umm, exactly what has been confirmed? And by whom?


----------



## Bunford (Sep 15, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if it would be their own sample loader. Save having to deal with NI for Kontakt and paying licensing fees and would be able to incorporate all the generic features like microphone selection etc into the sample player rather than in the libraries. Would be pretty epic if it was something like this!


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 15, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it would be their own sample loader. Save having to deal with NI for Kontakt and paying licensing fees and would be able to incorporate all the generic features like microphone selection etc into the sample player rather than in the libraries. Would be pretty epic if it was something like this!


Please no.


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 15, 2015)

Bunford said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it would be their own sample loader. Save having to deal with NI for Kontakt and paying licensing fees and would be able to incorporate all the generic features like microphone selection etc into the sample player rather than in the libraries. Would be pretty epic if it was something like this!


Why do they want to be epic?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 15, 2015)

It will be an impressive feat of engineering if they create their own sample player. Creating a plugin, even a very basic one like an EQ or compressor, is a monumental task if you want to support the breadth of formats out there... Win VST2, Win VST3, OSX VST2, OSX VST3, OSX AU, RTAS, TDM, etc., not to mention different OS versions. Purely from a platform standpoint alone, it's hard. 

But sample streaming? If they do something custom and do it as well as Kontakt, they will deserve MAJOR kudos. Nobody has come close to Kontakt in terms of optimization for large, scripted libraries. Not PLAY (even after ~10 years), not Mach5, Aria, etc. There are lighter weight samplers out there, but none with the extreme depth of features Kontakt has which are very heavily used by almost all modern Kontakt developers. Once you add those in you're talking about some serious engineering.

... Still, I'd love to see someone give it a shot!


----------



## TintoL (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree with Simon:

PLEASE NOT ANOTHER SAMPLER....

They are behind at releasing bml modules and implementing monumental stuff too would directly indicate not finishing what they started, leaving us with bml not completed. And bml is the jewel on my template is just so good and soo expensive.

Adding the task of a new implementation to the missing modules would be a serious monumental BAD Decision.

Also, I really don't have complains about quality. I think their stuff is THE BEST OUT THERE, EXCEPT SABLE AND MURAL ENSAMBLES.

I have complains about marketing policy and the staggering impressive amount of stuff created ( all awesome) and not finishing what they started. Imagine they come up with a new sampler now. You bought all bml mural. Then they deside to adapt bml to the new sampler, you end up not getting bml completed for the near future. Even worst if they decide not to update it anymore. If that's so, and we have to transition then I would expect that new thing in a considerably reduced price.

At the end I would end up with a library not completed for a premium prise.
I hope the scenario is the best I have in mind: that all is getting at a more refine bml state with an update for free.

What I want to say to them is that their current game of "let's push this marketing game " can play against them. Specially for the not professionals and hobbiest like me. Is not like I am a millionaire. So if bml is not completed or if I have to pay now for a new library implementation, I would have to say good bye to them.

Not knowing what crazy marketing idea they are going to put is like having an unpredictable girlfriend that has bypolar disorder. Not the most relaxed ride. And that will make me think twice at buying new stuff from them because they might drop the ball all together.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 15, 2015)

TintoL said:


> they might drop the ball all together.



...and come to our house...and murder us in our sleep...and format all our drives...and...


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Obama!


----------



## tack (Sep 15, 2015)

TintoL said:


> PLEASE NOT ANOTHER SAMPLER....


On the other hand, Kontakt could sure use some proper competition. I've been dabbling with multiscripts lately and if this is remotely similar to the language that instrument developers are forced to use then I might be inclined to conclude that NI feels nothing but contempt for developers. (I _might_, if my professional life hasn't already shown me repeatedly how bad things can get through no particular malice.)

That said, I'd sure love to see some more BML volume 2 releases.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, talking about sampler engines, VSL was smart enough to make their own Sample Player, and not rely on Kontakt, and imho, it is a lot more powerful, and flexible than Kontakt. It is super efficient, and stable . I have a big appreciation and respect for what VSL has offered to this industry. 

I think the nightmare, and phobia of seeing a developer move away from Kontakt is related to the what we have experienced when EW-PLAY was announced, and it is still not winning any popularity contests in the Sample Player field. 

I will be honest, I'm not a big fan of Kontakt, and I wouldn't mind seeing Spitfire move to their own custom Sample engine, as long as they keep supporting their past products, which I have invested quite a bit of $$$ into, (on Kontakt and on their new Sample Engine if they are going to port everything they offer to the new engine), and eventually releasing new products that would run better, and offer more flexibility, customization, ..etc on their new Sample Engine than Kontakt offers.

Having the entire sample development world dependent on one format, reminds me of the Gigastudio Era, I don't want that to happen to us with Kontakt. Maybe it won't but, again, having all your eggs in one basket, is always a risky business. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## tack (Sep 15, 2015)

A proprietary platform is boring. It ought to be easily available for other products. Kontakt has a pretty good stranglehold though. The barrier to entry is high. It can't be Yet Another Sampler, even if it is technically better. No, the way to knock Kontakt off its pedestal would be a technically superior and free -- better still, open source -- platform.

Focus on premium products at a premium price, but the platform is a means to that end, not an additional revenue stream. 

Ah, it's entertaining to muse about, but I don't really believe this is what Spitfire is up to.


----------



## TintoL (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah....this time I think Obama talked too much.

Anyways, I hope we see more bml volume 2 as well.

At the other hand I shouldn't even be complaining about mural ensambles because I am actually one of those who got the mural bundle.
I think they know what they have very well because evolutions is such a master piece and is worth every penny. 

Actually I am still convincing myself every minute not to buy evogrid 4, that I don't need it. Which by the way I haven't heard any comments.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 15, 2015)

East West's libraries don't get hacked, at least not that I've seen. All the Kontakt libraries do. It killed Giga, as musicsculpt wrote, so fingers crossed it doesn't do the same to your favourite sample maker.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Sep 16, 2015)

Now when I was struggling with setting up my template, with an orchestra almost exclusevily made up of Spitfire instruments, I thought of some sort of platform from them. I more thought more about something like Vienna Ensemble Pro than a sample player. Something that would change the mics of the orchestra with one click. Mmmm


----------



## willbedford (Sep 16, 2015)

I'll just leave this here... The Spitfire guys showed this spreadsheet at Game Music Connect yesterday. Notice the blurred out item in the 'Albion Series' category...


----------



## kunst91 (Sep 16, 2015)

willbedford said:


> I'll just leave this here... The Spitfire guys showed this spreadsheet at Game Music Connect yesterday. Notice the blurred out item in the 'Albion Series' category...



Well I guess that's settled


----------



## Sean Beeson (Sep 16, 2015)

I for one, am looking forward to what they have to offer! Here's hoping it is something awesome for us all. I am hopeful that all of the existing products will be upgraded to 1.5 (BML Trumpets/Horns I am lookin' at you) and get super awesome flexible legato like the phalanx series. Maybe that isn't possible, but I can dream :D


----------



## Ryan (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm not worried that they will ditch the BML range. 1. It would be a bad move. 2. They have always done updates to older products. 3. I think we will see a massive update to the whole range including some new scripts (multi scripts).

Scripts: I wish for them to make a "stage/mic positions" script. Let's say I load up mural, bml sable and harp. Then run a multiscript that could control the soundstage for all of the mention instruments inside of Kontakt. It's more like what they have done with the new updates to mural (drag the sound stage back and forth). Very graphical and logical.

If that's not in the making, I'll definitely want one!

Best
Ryan


----------



## kunst91 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ryan said:


> I'm not worried that they will ditch the BML range. 1. It would be a bad move. 2. They have always done updates to older products. 3. I think we will see a massive update to the whole range including some new scripts (multi scripts).
> 
> Scripts: I wish for them to make a "stage/mic positions" script. Let's say I load up mural, bml sable and harp. Then run a multiscript that could control the soundstage for all of the mention instruments inside of Kontakt. It's more like what they have done with the new updates to mural (drag the sound stage back and forth). Very graphical and logical.
> 
> ...



I agree, there's no way they ditch BML. I would say it's their "flagship" in terms of philosophy and quality.

Regarding your script idea I think they are probably moving in that direction. Admittedly I have never gone "under the hood" of my BML libraries, but I wonder if it would be terribly difficult to write your own script in this case.


----------



## tokatila (Sep 16, 2015)

willbedford said:


> I'll just leave this here... The Spitfire guys showed this spreadsheet at Game Music Connect yesterday. Notice the blurred out item in the 'Albion Series' category...



It seems that in BML column there are at least two different status, I would assume that shorter word is "planning/pending/recorded?"


----------



## Polarity (Sep 16, 2015)

tokatila said:


> It seems that in BML column there are at least two different status, I would assume that shorter word is "planning/pending/recorded?"


I'm sure the two status are Released and Planning.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 16, 2015)

yeah, there's also 'recorded' in there. very exciting.


----------



## willbedford (Sep 16, 2015)

tokatila said:


> It seems that in BML column there are at least two different status, I would assume that shorter word is "planning/pending/recorded?"


I won't post them here, but I also saw some names of unreleased BML libraries on another slide (they must've forgotten to blur those out)


----------



## Killiard (Sep 16, 2015)

I was wondering when you'd upload that pic Will


----------



## playz123 (Sep 16, 2015)

Based on all the banter here and in commercial announcements, I feel confident to suggest that Spitfire has achieved its goal of generating interest and discussion on what lies ahead without actually revealing much of anything.


----------



## willbedford (Sep 16, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Based on all the banter here and in commercial announcements, I feel confident to suggest that Spitfire has achieved its goal of generating interest and discussion on what lies ahead without actually revealing much of anything.


Indeed


----------



## catsass (Sep 16, 2015)

I am surprised that no one has dug through the Spitfire office trash bins yet in search of clues.


----------



## Polarity (Sep 16, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> yeah, there's also 'recorded' in there. very exciting.


Yep, you are right!
Now that I saw the image on big computer screen I can notice it.
So, they aren't leaving out new BML series volumes as feared by someone here.


----------



## TintoL (Sep 17, 2015)

Muziksulp was a lot better illustrating my own fears about all the investments I've done with libraries. And I am specifically talking about the "ERA OF GIGASTUDIO 3". 
I only entered this digital music world about 4 years ago, when I knew you can fake an orchestra with computers. At that time kontakt had been already well established.
So I researched what was the story behind gigastudio. And found this (By the way, written by Peter Alexander himself )

http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=1770

If you are interested in history, check it out. But, I definitely see some common things happening in the market right now and some things actually very solid for the moment in the industry compared to back then. (By the way, I am talking about all the sample dev industry not about spitfire)

Agustin


----------



## kunst91 (Sep 17, 2015)

willbedford said:


> I won't post them here, but I also saw some names of unreleased BML libraries on another slide (they must've forgotten to blur those out)



Can you post them somewhere else? Like our inboxes?


----------



## willbedford (Sep 17, 2015)

kunst91 said:


> Can you post them somewhere else? Like our inboxes?


I'd better not. I've probably already shared too much.


----------



## kunst91 (Sep 17, 2015)

willbedford said:


> I'd better not. I've probably already shared too much.



Had a feeling, shouldn't be much longer


----------



## willbedford (Sep 22, 2015)

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/a-new-beginning.html


----------



## Tatu (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks promising! Might be an insta-buy, at least for Albion 1 owners.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 22, 2015)

Well played, Spitfire, well played....

This is exactly what I've always wanted. A newer, bigger, better Albion. Doing it all over again, the mother of all updates.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 22, 2015)

This is more or less what I've been expecting. Also seems to be the right thing to do - the original Albion has some areas that deserve refining and there's a lot of potential for further expansion. Offering a crossgrade is very fair IMO, and the recent sale was quite a smart move to really make sure the upgrade efforts pay off and ease a bunch of new customers into the range.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 22, 2015)

Indeed - smart move. Excited to hear & read more about it, but the crossgrade pricing almost makes it a no-brainer.


----------



## Soundhound (Sep 22, 2015)

Hiding my wallet where I will never find it. Anybody have a Men in Black memory eraser thingy?


----------



## Bunford (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 22, 2015)

All those that wanted to wait to see what's next, you have just until the 30th to grab the old Albion 1 then upgrade to this for the same price (£149). Wow, even for a cheapskate like me that's a good deal.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2015)

Looking forward to the new version of Albion One , Oct. 2nd will be an exciting day


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 22, 2015)

I find these teaser videos to be completely devoid of helpful information. Albion One may be the greatest thing since the invention of the wheel, but how can one tell so far? I guess we'll know more upon release.


----------



## Vovique (Sep 22, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> All those that wanted to wait to see what's next, you have just until the 30th to grab the old Albion 1 then upgrade to this for the same price (£149). Wow, even for a cheapskate like me that's a good deal.





kurtvanzo said:


> All those that wanted to wait to see what's next, you have just until the 30th to grab the old Albion 1 then upgrade to this for the same price (£149). Wow, even for a cheapskate like me that's a good deal.





kurtvanzo said:


> All those that wanted to wait to see what's next, you have just until the 30th to grab the old Albion 1 then upgrade to this for the same price (£149). Wow, even for a cheapskate like me that's a good deal.





kurtvanzo said:


> All those that wanted to wait to see what's next, you have just until the 30th to grab the old Albion 1 then upgrade to this for the same price (£149). Wow, even for a cheapskate like me that's a good deal.


But how good is it really? You have to pay $460 ($230 for the old and $230 for the new one) by the end of October, or you could be paying $499 for Albion One, not saving $40, which is less than 10%, but then you are free to do it whenever you can? Or am I missing something?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 22, 2015)

Vovique said:


> But how good is it really? You have to pay $460 ($230 for the old and $230 for the new one) by the end of October, or you could be paying $499 for Albion One, not saving $40, which is less than 10%, but then you are free to do it whenever you can? Or am I missing something?



Actually, as long as you own Albion 1, Albion One will be £149 until Nov 1st, then it's £199 (for the upgrade) from that point on. People are getting excited with little info because Spitfire always makes fantastic instruments, it's just the price that turns people off (£349 becomes $535 for many of us folks in the USA, and Canada is worse). So for them to have this kind of deal on a new product is unusual. But they will make a walkthrough by the time it releases (or in the first week), which will still give you time to buy or pass before the Nov 1st price increase. 

Oh yes, and Albion 1 is definitely worth it. If you don't have it, get it before it's discontinued on Sept 30th!


----------



## samy (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a quick question regarding this current offer.
Although I mainly produce electronic and pop music, I also want to get more into cinematic music (I already own NI Ultimate which has some really useful instruments and sounds for that) and I have been looking on Albion 1 for a very long time. The current offer is really good (as discussed in this forum) and the upgrade possibility with that cheaper price for both (than just buying the new Albion) is insane.
So I am really considering buying the "old" and the "new" Albion, I am just not really sure what that new Albion contains. Do you think it is worth another £149? For me as a semi-professional musician this is a lot of money, but it seems that this deal will be the best in a long time, so should I invest that money?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Sep 29, 2015)

samy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a quick question regarding this current offer.
> Although I mainly produce electronic and pop music, I also want to get more into cinematic music (I already own NI Ultimate which has some really useful instruments and sounds for that) and I have been looking on Albion 1 for a very long time. The current offer is really good (as discussed in this forum) and the upgrade possibility with that cheaper price for both (than just buying the new Albion) is insane.
> So I am really considering buying the "old" and the "new" Albion, I am just not really sure what that new Albion contains. Do you think it is worth another £149? For me as a semi-professional musician this is a lot of money, but it seems that this deal will be the best in a long time, so should I invest that money?



We are as much in the dark as you are, but in the end it all comes down to faith in Spitfire, and a lot of people have that. I'd say just go for it. It must have been a tough decision for the SF team to decide to retire their most popular (I assume) product of all time, and they wouldn't have done it unless they thought they could make considerable improvements upon the old content. And if Albion ONE bites the dust, oh well, you'll have saved $200 on the original!


----------



## airflamesred (Sep 29, 2015)

£149 for Albion 1 is a bargain. Only a handfull of people in London know what's in Albion One so only time will tell.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Sep 29, 2015)

I believe it is going to be a re-birth of Albion. Perhaps they are going to go back and re-record the library, update the tech, take what they have learned since, etc.. Think 'symphobia 2', as it relates to symphobia. A completely different library, yet the same idea. At least, that is my prediction. I highly doubt it is a new sampler. That would be out in left field imo, plus a huge risk. Nobody likes having multiple samplers running and you are always going to have a kontakt session open anyway. It just doesn't make sense. I'm going with Super-Albion.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 29, 2015)

> I believe it is going to be a re-birth of Albion. Perhaps they are going to go back and re-record the library, update the tech, take what they have learned since, etc.. Think 'symphobia 2', as it relates to symphobia. A completely different library, yet the same idea. At least, that is my prediction. I highly doubt it is a new sampler. That would be out in left field imo, plus a huge risk. Nobody likes having multiple samplers running and you are always going to have a kontakt session open anyway. It just doesn't make sense. I'm going with Super-Albion.



?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Sep 30, 2015)

Cowtothesky said:


> I believe it is going to be a re-birth of Albion. Perhaps they are going to go back and re-record the library, update the tech, take what they have learned since, etc.. Think 'symphobia 2', as it relates to symphobia. A completely different library, yet the same idea. At least, that is my prediction. I highly doubt it is a new sampler. That would be out in left field imo, plus a huge risk. Nobody likes having multiple samplers running and you are always going to have a kontakt session open anyway. It just doesn't make sense. I'm going with Super-Albion.



I take it you've been camping away from civilization for the last week?  (Hint: follow the link, four posts down)
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...legacy-for-cross-grade-discount.48235/page-10


----------



## Cowtothesky (Sep 30, 2015)

^^^ Thanks. Yes, I have been out of town and didn't see that.


----------



## JPShooter (Oct 9, 2015)

Just saw this on Youtube.

*Spitfire Walkthrough: Albion ONE - Beta Orchestral Content*

Sorry if this was posted elsewhere as I obviously missed it.


----------



## Steve Steele (Oct 11, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I don't know - I'm probably not the biggest fan of Kontakt GUIs and their limitations in general, and to me, the Spitfire GUIs are too microscopic. Tiny and fiddly - wish those buttons and boxes were bigger. The extended sized Kontakt GUIs tend to work better for me.
> 
> In general, I think custom sample players are an advantage - functionally and visually. When done the right way obviously (think VI PRO - no so much PLAY). I put up with Kontakt only because I have to, I find it quite annoying honestly.



I totally agree. You're dead on. Thought I was the only one. Trying to deal with the Ostinatum is a pain. Compare that to say, the Session Strings Pro sequencer. Visually and functionally much better. And SSP has a nice sized interface. However the larger interface can be a pain when many instruments are loaded into one page.

I also agree with you about Kontakt and VI PRO.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 11, 2015)

I have always found Kontakt GUIs to be painful and fiddly. My idea of a nice interface is Omnisphere.


----------

